# Check this kid out. 5 YO!!



## Archangel M (Mar 14, 2008)

I think he would kick my ***!


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 14, 2008)

The snap and footwork that kid has is amazing. His dad is quite a coach. If he sticks with it that little boy will be a big name down the road.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2008)

I liked the second video as the father explains what he wants, dreams, hopes for his son. A better life a better way of thinking, doing, living. A great dad indeed. :asian: to him. 
The kid would definitely kick *all* our asses... provided we got down on our knees so he could reach us.  
I wonder if boxing is going to be all that his dad is going to show him? Or if he'll introduce him to another MA? Either way the kid following the path set for him by his father has a good future. My prayers for them both that their dreams come true. 
I also like how the boy's hair isn't cut, almost Samson like. 

Can imagine being this kid's best friend throughout school. No bully would dare touch me. :uhyeah:


----------



## no_kata (Mar 25, 2008)

This kid definitely has the groundwork for what could be a great career. All of this is dependent on not being pushed too much by his father or anyone else and his love for the fight game. If either of those things change then count this kid out as an adult.


----------



## ProTaekwondo (Jun 11, 2008)

That kid is amazing and it's excellent to see a Dad spending time with his son and not just abandoning him like so many others. I just hope he isn't pushed to the point where he burns out, best of luck to him.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 30, 2008)

Hope things turn out well for the father and his son.

Best of luck.  That kid has talent.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 1, 2008)

really impressive!

I do hate to be the fly in the ointment, so I ask out of ignorance and sincerity, is it possible for the video to have been sped up just a tad during the actual punches? They seemed almost superhumanly quick. If it hasn't been altered however, wow!


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iovJXCXiriM&amp;feature=related


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh my goodness.  The hand speed and footwork of this kid is absolutely amazing.  Awesome vid.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice video and hopefully the father will stay grounded and let him be developed into the right type of person first and foremost.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 18, 2008)

Punching pads and that sort of thing is great but the whole thing of pumping iron at that age is ridiculous and regardless of how strong the kid gets it can damage his body in the long term.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------

